# X1 mill table locks



## firebird (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi

This is one of those mods I have been meaning to do for years. The X1 mill has 4mm cap head screws to lock the X & Y tables. They are extremely difficult to get at made even more difficult when I fitted DRO's After searching frantically for the allen key (again) I decided it was high time to do it. Its a 4mm stainless steel cap head about 50mm long. Chop off the cap head and press the shank into a piece of 1/4 round steel drilled 3.8mm. Turn and knurl a steel knob and attach with a roll pin. It only needs a light nip of the screw to lock the table to prevent movement.













They make life so much easier I really wonder why I didn't do it sooner.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Twmaster (Mar 12, 2011)

Very nice. I added knobs to my Taig mill for almost the same reasons. Dang Allen wrenches can really hide themselves well when they want to.


----------

